
What Fuels the Backlash on Trade - denzil_correa
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/29/business/economy/more-wealth-more-jobs-but-not-for-everyone-what-fuels-the-backlash-on-trade.html
======
ScottBurson
Too bad this seems to have been overlooked by HN. It's an important piece and
well-written.

Broadly I support trade deals, but I think maybe the TPP needs to be back-
burnered for a few years while we help those dislocated by prior deals (and by
other changes, notably technological advancement, that are exacerbating the
effects) catch up a little.

